
This is what a Tor Supporter looks like: Laura Poitras - jakobdabo
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/what-tor-supporter-looks-laura-poitras
======
dil8
It seems that over the last 5 years the number of exit nodes has remained
relatively constant [1], I assume to the risks associated with running an exit
node. What is Tor doing the increase number of exit nodes?

[1][https://metrics.torproject.org/relayflags.html](https://metrics.torproject.org/relayflags.html)

~~~
phw
The Library Freedom Project is working on deploying exit nodes in libraries:
[https://libraryfreedomproject.org/](https://libraryfreedomproject.org/)

------
benevol
I can't imagine Tor being viewed differently by the NSA than any other
honeypot tool out there. (How would they still not have completely overtaken
it today?)

------
flixic
It seems like a good way to support Tor would be to open exit nodes.

And a good way to promote that would be to sell pre-configured, "just plug in
power and ethernet" Raspberry Pi.

~~~
dest
IMO, the major challenge of hosting an open exit node is the legal burden of
receiving complaints about Tor traffic. I am not sure a PnP Tor RPi would help
on that point.

~~~
ironlady
Agreed, Ive run a few nodes on and off for years, and to date I still have one
in the neatherlands running however I have never run an exit node, because I'm
just too nervous of the legality around it.

------
justinclift
Tor is an amazingly good start :) to things. Tails seems to be decent as well.

Hopefully there aren't other major vulnerabilities that turn up in it... but
that's like wishing for a pink unicorn that er... expresses rainbows
rearwards. :D

------
pearjuice
Good for them that they managed to find a non-neckbeard person which doesn't
ramble about the UNIX philosophy at sight to promote the TOR network.

